# kbob11's Sand Leveling time lapse pictures



## kbob11 (Oct 11, 2019)

I decided to mow this section of my yard shorter this year. The back yard will be fairway length 0.5" and this round section will hopefully be a bent grass green this fall. I am currently cutting the whole section with a manual reel at 0.5" until the grass fills in more then I will switch to my greens mower. I did a heavy aeration before leveling to get more sand into the soil profile. It is a slow process so far. I also put down my first app of PGR+FAS at day 10. I don't know if this is smart as I want it to fill in but I can't mow every day at this point, that will change over the summer.

*More pics to come*


----------



## kbob11 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------

